# picked up a millennium g2 9mm today



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

picked up a millennium g2 9mm today at the gun show today for 219.99 before tax 247.66 out the door. I already had some tell me they would give me 250.00 for it so I made money lol


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Great gun for the price, most on this forum hate them but only because of Taurus history. I have about 5,000 rounds through mine with not one hiccup. Remington UMC shoots cleanest in mine but I have run Tullammo with no issues also.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Not the first choice of the majority of users on here, but good luck with it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I took it to the gun range today and the only thing I can say I don't like is it has a long trigger pull but it seems to not be as long after the first round. I'm not so sure that's a bad thing or not. I had no problems with it firing. :smt023


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope your new gun serves you well.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I've owned a G2 for some time, your gonna love this gun!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cannon said:


> I've owned a G2 for some time, your gonna love this gun!


Bah...... good luck, still


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

I personally wish I never purchased my a Taurus several years ago. It was a PT-111 Millennium pro. Went through the 8 month wait time to have it replaced with a problem ridden G2. Dealing with Taurus's has been a nightmare their CS sucks!!! Wait time for repairs and replacement parts are ridiculous .


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't like to denigrate a new purchase by a handgun owner. Besides the Millennium G2 seems not to have as many issues as previous models. Also, the new CEO asks us to trust him as far as making the changes needed in the Miami based headquarters. Time will tell. Furthermore, there are a lot of people out there who just cannot afford a gun costing much over $200. I'd much rather a Millennium G2 than a HighPoint, for example. It's hard to find a good quality used semi automatic in 9mm for under to $250 and that's about the only alternative I can think of to a new Millennium G2. It's not for me, but it certainly fits the needs for a lot of other shooters who want 9mm on a budget.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I know several guys at the range I shoot at that own a G2 and guess what? That's right, there all very happy with this pistol. I have pistols that cost a lot more than the G2 but for me its a compact double stack 9 that has done everything I ask of it. Enjoy your G2 and keep it clean and you'll be fine.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

got some new sights coming


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

While my first gun purchase was a g2 pt111... and I was happy as hell with it till the recoil spring and guide rods went to pieces...I bought the Lakeline llc, replacement...and went thru a couple hundred rounds with no issues...till I sold the handgun...kind of kick myself for it...but if u can find the handgun for 250 or cheaper..and spend the 35$ to get the Lakeline llc replacement kit...u will have a good handgun that will last you

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

As far as replacing the guide rod & springs? If it ain't broke don't fix it. Many gun makers use polymer guide rods they work, I admit stainless is better but as I said if the factory system is working well why spend 35.00?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Cannon said:


> As far as replacing the guide rod & springs? If it ain't broke don't fix it. Many gun makers use polymer guide rods they work, I admit stainless is better but as I said if the factory system is working well why spend 35.00?


I agree stick with the factory guide rod. I purchased the lakeline recoil assembly for my old G2 had nothing but problems with it. Lakeline sent me a new rod new springs and still had problems. The spring kept making its way over the retaining screw and shooting through the front of the slide jamming the gun.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the sights off amazon and they was listed for a G2 so that's why I got them. the sights came in and the box said will not work on a G2 so I had to send them back.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> I got the sights off amazon and they was listed for a G2 so that's why I got them. the sights came in and the box said will not work on a G2 so I had to send them back.


Looks like Williams fire sights? Had them in my old pt-1111 millennium pro. Correct they do not work on the G2. I stay away from amazon. I prefer ebay. 
If anyone is looking for 2- 12 round magazines for the G2 guy on ebay selling 2 for $50.00 free shipping.


----------



## sickpuppy1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Lakeline LLC also make fiber and tritium sites for the G2. Good compamy


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

sickpuppy1 said:


> Lakeline LLC also make fiber and tritium sites for the G2. Good compamy


Sights are great . Recoil assembly not so good seems they are having same problem's as Galloway . Had problems with mine in my old G2.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was watch youtube and I seen this video and so I looked at my gun. my gun does not have a spring like this video. you can not see the spring on my gun. did they fix it before I got my gun ?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Not sure what you mean about not being able to see the spring on your gun. My old G2 spring was flattened at the ends (GROUND FLAT) and had no problems with it.Purchased the lakeline like everyone else thinking it was going to be a great replacement but was not. If you read comments below video there is another person having problem with lakeline assembly."I'm sorry to say I have not had the same results as you with the Lakeline LLC guide rod/spring assembly. After watching your video I purchased one for my PT111. After assembly and installation the gun will not go fully into battery about every other round. A new round loads but the slide must be pushed about another 1/4" forward by hand to complete the cycle".


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*gun*

the one in the video has a guide spring mine does not


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

If you take your slide off you will see that yours also has the guide spring.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Livingthedream said:


> If you take your slide off you will see that yours also has the guide spring.


thanks


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I put some TRUGLO sights on


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> I put some TRUGLO sights on
> View attachment 6970
> View attachment 6978


Nice sights!!!


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I did not use lock tight when I installed the sights. the one at the end of the gun did not stay tight. I had to pull the gun apart and add blue lock tight today. guess Ill wait and see if it works


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Should be ok with the blue Loctite if not try red Loctite.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Fyi. Would stay away from any non Taurus aftermarket parts other that sights. Hearing about a lot of problems with them. If it is not broken do not fix.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I ordered this today.
ProMag Mag Taurus PT 111 G2 9mm Luger Steel Blue


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> I ordered this today.
> ProMag Mag Taurus PT 111 G2 9mm Luger Steel Blue


How many rounds does that behemoth hold?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I got the 32 round one.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I ordered this today. I have not had a problem but I ordered it anyways.

https://gallowayprecision.com/tauru...de-rod-for-taurus-millennium-g2-and-pt111-g2/


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> I ordered this today. I have not had a problem but I ordered it anyways.
> 
> https://gallowayprecision.com/tauru...de-rod-for-taurus-millennium-g2-and-pt111-g2/


I would just use it for range use and install factory guide rod for EDC . Think the Galloway guide rod is better quality than lakeline plus Galloway comes already assembled.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Let us know how Galloway recoil assembly works out. Know they had redesigned it.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was thinking I had ordered from them before but some way my address was not right so I have not got it. they sold out so I guess I was not the only one that ordered the 32 round magazine.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*the rod looked good*

the rod looked good it went in easy. I had a harder time getting the gun apart


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Does look good. Would put a few hundred rounds trough it to see if it is reliable.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah I think I'm going to go next week and put a few hundred rounds in it to see if it holds up.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

faststang90 said:


> yeah I think I'm going to go next week and put a few hundred rounds in it to see if it holds up.


Please give review after shooting with new Galloway recoil assembly. Curious to see if felt recoil is affected along with reliability.


----------



## rcdoctor (May 14, 2017)

I picked up my g2 about a month ago. Went from the gun show right to the range. So far I have 650 rounds threw it by 3 different shooter, my sons and myself. One of my sons a first time shooter had zero problems. Yes the first pull of the trigger is long but if you use the reset the rest arrant. My other son who got me into shooting shoots a glock g43 and he likes the g2 size which is thicker and that the gun carries 12 +1. He tells me that the recoil of the g2 is much less than on his g43. I started out shooting his glock g43 and did not like that my pinky was hanging off the gun. I believe that is why the g43 has more recoil than the g2. I too have read about some guns being a nightmare but so far the g2 has worked flawless. The other manufactures have had their share of problems. I don't go out and buy the first version. I wait a while to let the factory work out the kinks. With the money you saved use it to buy ammo. Go out and have fun and enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*it came in*

it came in today and it fits good.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Does not look like it fits. Seems to be a little long.:anim_lol:


----------

